# NIK in OS 10.6



## Amberlith (Oct 9, 2009)

Would like to get feedback from anyone successfully using NIK software in Lr 2.5 using OS1'.6 (especially Color Efex 3).  Thanx


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Amberlith! Welcome to the forums!

I don't have any problems using NIK software from LR. I'm on LR 2.5 and Mac OS X 1'.6.1. What sort of issues are you coming across?


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 10, 2009)

Gene,

Thanks for the reply. Actually I've not had any problems yet. I'm responding to something said at the airport on the way back from PSW in Las Vegas; that Color Efex 3 and possibly Viveza had issues with 64 bit systems. I didn't want to unseal the Complete Collection Edition ($6'' less convention discount) until I got the word from a knowledgeble party saying, in effect, 'not-to-worry'. It's likely that my concerns are moot since PS/CS4 and Lr 2.x.x are perfectly at home with Snow Leopard not to mention the fact that you've not had any problems. But, if there's anything else that I should know, I'd be grateful to hear it. 

BTW, PSW/LV/'9 was really terrific. 

Amberlith


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't speak about the other NIK plugins but Color Efex 3 is working just fine so I suspect the rest of their's will as well. Also, FYI, all of the onOne plugins are fine and Photomatix. LR2.5 + OS1'.6.1 has been quite stable for me.

Enjoy exploring your new plugins!


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 11, 2009)

It's good to get your feedback since the software is so darn impressive. Thanks again.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Oct 13, 2009)

Happily using Color Efex & Silver Efex on LR2.5 OSX1'.6.1 with no trouble. Great software, a good purchase (esp with the discount!)


----------

